# SS 16.03.19 - Saint-Saens: Symphony In F "Urbs Roma"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Camille Saint-Saens **(1835 - 1921)*

Symphony in F major, "Urbs Roma"
1. Largo - Allegro
2. Molto vivace
3. Moderato assai serioso
4. Poco allegretto - Andante con moto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us so another symphony is up for your enjoyment. This week it's French composer Camille Saint-Saens Symphony in F "Urbs Roma". I like all of Saint-Saens symphonies and think it's too bad the only one that seems to be popular is the third. I hope everyone can give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to this one on CD but I'll post a YouTube link for those without a recording:




Jean Martinon/Orchestra National de L'ORTF


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Love Saint-Saens. I'll listen to Martinon, too from this set.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one from spotify


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My recording is the Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow conducting. A former BIS recording, one of many good ones on this budget Saint-Saens mega-download. It used to be 99 cents!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 114378
> 
> This one from spotify


And the same for me


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll listen to the Martinon and Orchestre National de l'ORTF from the set of Saint-Saens complete symphonies


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jean Martinon's recording today.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'll listen to it on a vinyl release, of course.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

cougarjuno said:


> I'll listen to the Martinon and Orchestre National de l'ORTF from the set of Saint-Saens complete symphonies


Same for me. Not played this in years. Can't remember it very well at all.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

D Smith said:


> Love Saint-Saens. I'll listen to Martinon, too from this set.


Ditto - both on being a fan of Saint-Saëns and for my choice of recording.

I know I'm a little late but better late than never.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got a chance to listen to this after hearing it just once a few years ago. This is an early work written when S-S was about 21. It was his third symphony, written three years following his Symphony No. 1 but given neither a symphony number nor an opus number.

My opinion remains unchanged. Skillfully and professionally written, it’s certainly not a bad work at all but there’s little that’s truly engaging. The third movement with its steady and serious tread is perhaps the most interesting, but also perhaps a bit longer than it might be.

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow conducting.


----------

